# Rigging a power switch to motherboard header



## Cuzza (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey all, bored today and just felt like sharing an idea I had.

Messing about with an old mobo outside the case - no power switch. Didn't have any leads to attach to the header so I cannabilised an old floppy cable, cut a chunk out of the connector, it looks like this:







Cut a piece 2 holes wide, pulled out the excess pins, soldered a switch onto it.






Here it is on the motherboard. Should be pretty handy in future, use on any motherboard, very easy to pull on/off.


----------



## Polaris573 (Jun 14, 2009)

Resourceful and handy.  I like it.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 14, 2009)

Interesting~


----------



## MN12BIRD (Jun 14, 2009)

I just use a screwdriver, keys, dime or whatever else in in my pocket at the moment.  

But that works too!


----------



## Cuzza (Jun 14, 2009)

MN12BIRD said:


> I just use a screwdriver, keys, dime or whatever else in in my pocket at the moment.
> 
> But that works too!



I've found knives are pretty good, but this is a more elegant solution. lol


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 14, 2009)

heh not bad.


----------

